# Which is best website to use in order to rent out holiday home in Ireland?



## trident (22 Jun 2020)

Hi, We have a holiday home in the West of Ireland, slow to rent on Air BnB or HomeAway this year.  Does anyone have another good website one could use to rent out a holiday home?
Thanks in advance
T


----------



## odyssey06 (22 Jun 2020)

I have used sykes cottages / hogans cottages when looking for one to rent.


----------



## Pinoy adventure (22 Jun 2020)

Adverts/done deal


----------



## Saavy99 (22 Jun 2020)

What's wrong with AIrbnb


----------



## declan11 (23 Jun 2020)

DoneDeal is good for Irish bookings which will be the majority this year. Booking.com is good for international bookings but has high commission.


----------



## Drakon (23 Jun 2020)

Yeah, the place I stay in Connemara was €1,600 for two weeks the first time I stayed there, booked via Skyes/Hogans. 
But since then I’ve been going direct to the owner and it’s €1,200. 
She seemed stunned by their cut.


----------



## Drakon (24 Jun 2020)

Do you normally let it out to Irish tourists or foreign tourists?
I assume that in 2020 it’ll be mostly Irish tourists.
Sorry for being blunt, but if an Irish person hears “Headford” they probably don’t think of a holiday.
They think of a headache, namely the daily reports of the horrendous traffic on the Headford Road Riundabout.

I holiday in County Galway every summer but if I said to my wife, “let’s do Headford this year”, she’d divorce me.

You don’t sell the sausage, you sell the sizzle. 
Maybe advertise it as “Lough Corrib” or something like that, rather than Headford.


----------



## Homer (13 Jul 2020)

You could try holidayhomesdirect.ie


----------

